# Vicky's diet/fitness journal



## Vicky88 (Jun 23, 2006)

Okay, I decied to start one of these because if I have to list everything I eat on here, it might encourage me to eat less! lol

I'm not gonna post my weight because it's shameful lol. But I will post each week how much I lose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Today, so far, I have eaten:

B: Small bowl of special K with skimmed milk.
L: Mini lemon chicken kebabs
D: Grilled chicken breast with Nando's hot peri peri marinade + veg

I haven't had dinner yet, but that's what I'm planning to have. I will edit if it changes/I have anything extra.

Don't think I will be able to do any exercise todday, unless I do a DVD later.


----------



## islandblossom (Jun 23, 2006)

good luck on your journey. the chicken kabobs sound yummy!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 23, 2006)

Thank you! They were rather nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## Wattage (Jun 23, 2006)

Yummy and very healthy choices! I LOVE Nandos - have one across the street from my house!

Yay Vicky!!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks Caitlin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love Nandos too... it's my favourite place to eat!


----------



## Wattage (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vicky88* 
_Thanks Caitlin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love Nandos too... it's my favourite place to eat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Here is a useful link:

http://www.nandos.co.uk/

Has all the nutritional info for Nandos. Worth looking into!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks!! The chicken pitta only has 180 calories... WOW!!

Anyway, today.

B: Two weetabix with skimmed milk and honey
L: None - woke up late so breakfast was enough!
D: More grilled chicken with Nando's sauce (I could eat this everyday), not sure what with. Maybe salad? Will edit!

I had a shortcake biscuit thing today, with chocolate. But it was small AND I didn't have lunch so it can't do too much damage!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 26, 2006)

How are you doing? get any exercise sessions in yet?


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 26, 2006)

Oops, I forgot yesterday. Thanks for the reminder Jennifer_Mcfly!!

25th June
B/L: Toast with low-fat spread & honey
D: Pasta with chicken, Nandos sauce and low-fat mozarella
S: Red grapes

26th June
B/L: Two bread rolls with low-fat spread and corned beef
D: Spaghetti and meatballs (homemade so they're pretty healthy)
S: none yet

Been so lazy with exercise, but am definitely doing some later on tonight. So I will edit with what I manage to come up with. Probably a DVD of some kind!

I used to do Billy Blanks Tae Bo and one section of the Hollywood workout every single day, I lost weight so quickly then but I don't know what happened to me lol. (That's probably what I will do tonight)

Thanks for all the encouragement everyone!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 27, 2006)

27th June
B: None
L: Salad with chicken breast and coleslaw
D: Grilled lamb kebabs with Nandos sauce (Yes, I have this with practically every meal lol)

Still no exercise... I'm a lazy girl who can't get motivated.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 29, 2006)

Oops, I forgot yesterday... but I can't remember what I had lmao.

29th June
B/L: Two chicken rolls
D: Two grilled lamb kebabs with vegetable rice


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 29, 2006)

those Lamb Kebabs sound Yummy


----------



## Vicky88 (Jul 1, 2006)

Sorry, I've not been writing in here! I will definitely start writing on Monday as I am away tomorrow.

This week I've lost 1lb though, that's not fantastic but it's my own fault for not doing any exercise and it's better than nothing.


----------



## Wattage (Jul 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vicky88* 
_Sorry, I've not been writing in here! I will definitely start writing on Monday as I am away tomorrow.

This week I've lost 1lb though, that's not fantastic but it's my own fault for not doing any exercise and it's better than nothing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's wonderful news, Vicky!! I can't wait to hear more!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jul 11, 2006)

Okay, I got a little off track and stopped writing in here but I am back on today!

Breakfast: 282 Calories
One slice of dry wholewheat toast
Three egg whites & one yolk scrambled
Two mushrooms, chopped & cooked with the eggs
(used 1 cal oil spray)

Lunch: 135 calories
1/3 bag of mixed salad leaves
Two slices of roast beef chooped
Two tsp. of love-fat mayo mixed with 1 tsp. of horseradish as a dressing

Dinner: 530 calories
Three chicken breasts with Nandos peri peri sauce.
(It may be weird that I just had chicken but I started off with one with some soup, but I didn't like the soup so my mum made me two more lol)

Snacks: 
Some strawberries

Water: 
2 litres

Exercise: 
20 minutes of tae bo


----------



## Vicky88 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wednesday 12th July

Breakfast: 
None (woke up too late)

Lunch:
Two low-fat tortilla wraps
2 tsp. low-fat mayo
130g low-fat chargrilled chicken pieces
Lettuce, tomatoes and avocado

Dinner:
One low-fat tortilla wrap
Grilled chicken breast with Nando's sauce (Yes, I really do have this pretty much everyday!)
Salad (lettuce, tomatoes & avocado)
Half a baked potato

Dessert:
200g chopped mango

Snacks:
One of Caitlin/wattage's low-fat bran muffins (YUM - everyone go make them now!)

Water:
2 litres

Exercise:
20 minutes of... strength exercises? I don't really know what it's called. It was the "Shoulders & Triceps" section of The Hollywood Workout DVD. Although, there were ab and core moves as well as lunges. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was going to forego exercise today but I was misled that a certain creme brulee dessert I had was going to be low in calories (because it was so tiny!) but it actually worked out at around 500 so I HAD to work out so I wouldn't feel so guilty about it lol!


----------



## Wattage (Jul 12, 2006)

Ohh!! Glad to hear you tried the muffins and you like them!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jul 13, 2006)

Thursday 13th July

Breakfast:
None

Lunch:
One low fat tortilla wrap
50g chopped beef slices
1 tsp. mustard

Dinner:
Salsa chicken (I love the recipe section of Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) with carrots, peas and springbeans.

Snacks:
Two low-fat bran muffins - ahh!

Water:
2 litres

Exercise:
None.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jul 14, 2006)

Friday 14th July

Breakfast:
None.

Lunch:
Two low-fat tortilla wraps with low-fat chargrilled chicken, lettuce, avocado and low-fat mayo.

Dinner:
Chicken baked with tomato sauce with 70g pasta and 1 tablespoon parmesan cheese.

Snacks:
Two low-fat bran muffins again. I do love these things lol.

Dessert:
Sugar free jelly with chopped mango and light strawberry yoghurt.

Water:
2 litres

Exercise:
None


----------



## Vicky88 (Jul 15, 2006)

Saturday 15th July

Breakfast:
None

Lunch:
Two low-fat tortillas with low-fat chargrilled chicken, lettuce, avocado and low-fat mayo.

Dinner:
Chilli with white rice.

Dessert:
Small slice of Victoria Sponge cake.

Snacks:
Two low-fat bran muffins!! They are all gone now lol.

Water:
2 litres

Exercise:
Will edit.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jul 16, 2006)

Sunday 16th July

I had the WORST day today. It's my little brothers 2nd birthday so we had a party and I pretty much ate everything. 

We are going out tomorrow, so there may be naughty food again. But I just wanted to write incase I forget about this and get off track.

No exercise or water today either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Will start writing again on Tuesday, I'm thinking of doing he Sacred Heart diet for next week as a quick confidence boost! We will see.


----------



## Wattage (Jul 17, 2006)

Don't worry... we all slip up! Just relax and think healthy thoughts


----------



## Vicky88 (Jul 18, 2006)

I've lost 3lb this week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have now lost 13lb in total.

This week I am trying the Sacred Heart Diet, which is similar to the cabbage soup diet but the soup recipe is different. You are meant to lose 10-17lb in 7 days if you follow it strictly and I thought it might be a good idea to do this to give me a bit of a boost.

I will let you know how I get on.

Today is as much soup and fruit as I want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As well as my usual 2 litres of water.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vicky88* 
_I've lost 3lb this week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have now lost 13lb in total.

This week I am trying the Sacred Heart Diet, which is similar to the cabbage soup diet but the soup recipe is different. You are meant to lose 10-17lb in 7 days if you follow it strictly and I thought it might be a good idea to do this to give me a bit of a boost.

I will let you know how I get on.

Today is as much soup and fruit as I want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As well as my usual 2 litres of water._

 

wow congrats on the 3 pounds lost, and good luck on the soup diet


----------



## Vicky88 (Jul 30, 2006)

I totally forgot about writing in this journal oops. But I just thought I'd let you all know that in total, I've lost 20lb. I am sooo happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks all for your support and help, I will try to keep writing in here.


----------



## Wattage (Jul 31, 2006)

20lbs! Wow! Congrats!!


----------



## Vicky88 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks!

It's not all since I started this journal because my weight was yo-yoing a lot before then, but I am still very pleased!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 10, 2007)

Okay, since it's the new year I think I should start this up again! 

Since I stopped weigwriting, I lost another few pounds but I put some more on over Christmas. I am now 21 lb down from my highest ht.

Today:

B: Coco Pops with full-fat milk (it's all we had!)
L: Brown roll with tuna, mayo, cucumber & cherry tomatoes
D: Chicken with chilli & garlic sauce and basmati rice
S: Loads of chopped veggies, large glass of orange juice

I've not gotten any water or exercise in today but loads of water & walking tomorrow!


----------

